# Most Common Symptoms of Long COVID - from AARP



## JonSR77 (May 23, 2022)

Most Common Symptoms of Long COVID​Plus, what to do when the effects of a coronavirus infection won’t go away​by Rachel Nania, AARP, May 19, 2022


https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi...cmp=SNO-ICM-FB-COVID-HLTH&socialid=7000623675


----------



## Bellbird (May 24, 2022)

Thank you for that, it is very timely. I am very worried about my friend who lives in the UK, he was fully vaccinated but caught the virus. Three months on he is still having difficulty in breathing, is fatigued, having problems with his chest and stomach which are now being investigated, all believed to stem from having 'long' Covid.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 24, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Thank you for that, it is very timely. I am very worried about my friend who lives in the UK, he was fully vaccinated but caught the virus. Three months on he is still having difficulty in breathing, is fatigued, having problems with his chest and stomach which are now being investigated, all believed to stem from having 'long' Covid.



very sorry.  A friend had COVID, before the vaccines were available.  She had problems for a full year after..


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

That's really a scary part. One of the reasons I'm not about to stop wearing a mask and I notice less and less people wearing them.


----------



## Bellbird (May 25, 2022)

That's for sure. My UK friend said he has never felt so bad, 3 months later, he is now waiting on a scan result and further blood tests.


----------



## Bellbird (May 25, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> very sorry.  A friend had COVID, before the vaccines were available.  She had problems for a full year after..


Heavens, my friend has never been so depressed for so long.


----------



## oldman (May 26, 2022)

One thing is for sure, if you have COVID, you will have a fever. This is why so many employers and doctor offices check temperatures. When I had it, I had a fever for over 3 continuous weeks and when it broke, I soaked everything, including the mattress. My wife still has trouble smelling.

My 17 year old niece had COVID with little to no symptoms. However, shortly after being over the disease, she was always tired. After going to several doctors, they have found her to have a disease called POTS. She is always tired and gets dizzy a lot when going up steps or first standing up. She is a junior in high school and has been on the distinguished honor role all through high school. The doctor studying her case told her that she may outgrow this while in her 20’s.


----------



## JustDave (May 26, 2022)

Back at the very beginning of this, friends of my Sister, an elderly husband wife, were the first persons I heard about first hand who had gotten Covid.  They were treated and sent home.  They got worse and went back to ER, and ended up on ventilators in intensive care for weeks.  They were sent home again, officially over Covid, but they suffered from afteraffects for a year, and last I heard they are still seriously compromised.  This was before we even knew of long Covid.


----------

